# New shop in merseyside



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

a mate and myself are considering opening a reptile shop within a thriving aquatic store in Maghull, Merseyside. We will have a large range of reptile products, live and frozen foods as well as made to measure vivs at very competative prices. We will have a range of differents reps, amphibians and arachnids avaiable also the numbers and varietys will increase as we go along.

Im just wanting to see how many people off here would visit the shop, its situated between liverpool and ormskirk and is easily accessed via railway.


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

Voted maybe ....... probably def if we were in the area. Good luck with it if it goes ahead.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

forgot to add if you choose no please state why


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm about a zillion miles away (ok, maybe more like 300) so I certainly wouldn't visit on a regular basis but would pop in to say hi if I was in the area! 

Good luck with the shop


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

just had a thought lol
this is gonna be loads of no's coz of the distance thing, should of worded it different lol
if you are miles away but wud visit if in the area then please put maybe


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

I suppose I'd show my face every now and again for you mate : victory:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

If you sell cresties and serve coffee to select customers.: victory:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would if i was in the area.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know where you mean I think and YES,YES.YES I would use on a regular basis. Its about time we had a good rep place not to far away


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Hell, yeah! : victory:


----------



## Urban Exotics (Feb 13, 2008)

Hiya DirtyDozen,

We Pm'd You back.



Thanks
Urban Exotics : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe.

Depending on quality and prices.



:no1:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i would, is the shop already open? i dunno whether i have understood your post wrong, is it a shop thats going to open a reptile section, or are you going to open a shop? if its a shop starting a rep section please PM me the name, as i think i know which one. i would be there a lot!! and if its the one im thinking, i was going to apply for a job there!!:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd pop in every now & again


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Yeas we are starting are own shop, it is within Neptune Aquatics, but is ours! It isnt open yet, but should be soon! WE HOPE!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Yeas we are starting are own shop, it is within Neptune Aquatics, but is ours! It isnt open yet, but should be soon! WE HOPE!


i live 2 minutes away from there!! i go there every week!! i was gutted when they closed there rep section a few weeks ago!! i bought the last 2 royals!! hope it all goes well!! the people there are great!! and if you ever need anybody to work there of a saturday *hint hint*:lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HAHA Roy who owns it has been a family friend for many years! so i take it if we open up you will be coming to get all your stuff from us! :whistling2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> HAHA Roy who owns it has been a family friend for many years! so i take it if we open up you will be coming to get all your stuff from us! :whistling2:


:lol2: apart from frozen mice, i order them in bluk, but i cant get large rats, so i will be there for them, and its a good excuse to pop in!! :lol2: are you going to sell livestock?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Certainly are! Reptile, Amphibians and inverts!

even if we dont have the animal you want in, we should be able to order it in for you!!! to an extent, nothing stupid lol!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Certainly are! Reptile, Amphibians and inverts!


sounds good!! ill certainly be a regular!! :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Certainly are! Reptile, Amphibians and inverts!
> 
> even if we dont have the animal you want in, we should be able to order it in for you!!! to an extenet, *nothing stupid* lol!


damn, there goes the elephant plan :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jake/Jonny YHPM.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't use it regularly for livefood as I get all that mail order - I would definitely pop in to have a look round, and may use you for emergency livefood depending on how your prices compared to all the other shops in the area...

I may buy reps from you - it all depend on what direction I'm going in the next couple of years, and what availability is like from local breeders etc.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

got you back roy! : victory:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

I put maybe as i live miles away but when i was visiting the family down there i would defo pop in!!!! :no1:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Maghull's only a few miles down the road from me... The missus and I will definitely be in! : victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Maghull's only a few miles down the road from me... The missus and I will definitely be in! : victory:


Thank you Virmin


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> a mate and myself are considering opening a reptile shop within a thriving aquatic store in Maghull, Merseyside. We will have a large range of reptile products, live and frozen foods as well as made to measure vivs at very competative prices. We will have a range of differents reps, amphibians and arachnids avaiable also the numbers and varietys will increase as we go along.
> 
> Im just wanting to see how many people off here would visit the shop, its situated between liverpool and ormskirk and is easily accessed via railway.


Only if you give me a job! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I would aslong as it was a good one...
I have traveled 160miles to a shop and back, for Carrla and a look...and was hard finding the shop when we got to the are also. So Merseside is like 80miles....


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

hayley_o said:


> Only if you give me a job! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha hmm!


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> haha hmm!


Well, it's only right seeing as I am the only other Evertonian round here :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

hayley_o said:


> Well, it's only right seeing as I am the only other Evertonian round here :lol2:


 
aaaa help jonny shes twisting my arm! lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i would come definatly, glad someone who actually knows about reptiles has a shop localish, be nice to get the right advice for a change

do RFUK members get a discount :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

That is an idea we will have to think about. Thanks


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Will you be having a salad bar... so you can call in and make up your own BD salad bowls!? :lol2: :crazy:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

abit far fetched lol


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

If i get a discount card :lol2:

On a serious note if you need an accountant gimme a shout


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

Up until a few years ago I lived within walking distance of there!! Darn lol, moved to somewhere where the nearest reptile shop is about 100 miles away! Still have family down there so I would definately be visiting.
Good luck! : victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

nymphetaminemist said:


> Up until a few years ago I lived within walking distance of there!! Darn lol, moved to somewhere where the nearest reptile shop is about 100 miles away! Still have family down there so I would definately be visiting.
> Good luck! : victory:


look forward to seeing you lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

maybe a visit but wouldnt use regularly cos its so far away


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

can i have a job :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Well will you buy from us? and work for free? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

errrrrrrrrrrr.........NO!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i would if i were in the area:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I would visit if in the area so have put a maybe.: victory:


Good Luck anyway with it matey.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Good luck with it, id visit if you had a good reputation and good stock :no1:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I voted "NO" as I live no where near MerseySide :whip:.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one else visit/use us??


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

do you have any idea when it would be opening?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> do you have any idea when it would be opening?


In the next few weeks if all goes to plan!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

where abouts will it be in meresydside?


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

nevermind found the place. Do you have an opening date?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Will5 said:


> nevermind found the place. Do you have an opening date?


not an exact date, a about 2 weeks away if all goes to plan lol


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the big grand opening!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

gdgd lol


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ill try and come down sometime should be good!


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I can round all the outsiders and bring them round... for a bag of crux m'Lud!  x


----------



## mxjase (Nov 4, 2007)

*i'll be there*

:notworthy:Hope it all goes to plan and i will defo come for a visit....good luck:cheers:heres to the grand opening!!!

jason


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

mxjase said:


> :notworthy:Hope it all goes to plan and i will defo come for a visit....good luck:cheers:heres to the grand opening!!!
> 
> jason


HAHAHA I LIVE ROCK FERRY MATE, where abouts are you?


----------



## ianmcardle (Oct 29, 2007)

I only live in Kirkby so would pop in regularly for a nose, food, reps etc.

May even consider offerin my time for free to u on sat or sun to increase my experience with reps and help support a decent rep shop!


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Only jokin'...


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

All jokes aside, all the best lads!


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

how long have you been working on it


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

me and a friend been lookng into to it for afew weeks. taken alo of planning, we hope it goes ok


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

have you got all your vivs and stockes sorted out


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck with it all


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

tiffa said:


> have you got all your vivs and stockes sorted out


think the vivs are already there, the reptile sectio there only closed 2 weeks ago


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Just woken up from a short drunk sleep! Eek! Ignore anything I say on a Friday night chaps! :bash:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> think the vivs are already there, the reptile sectio there only closed 2 weeks ago


well it properly closed a while ago, they just kept selling bits and bobs to the customers they already had! Yes Tiffa, we have in all stocked out and display vivs ready, me and Jonny are just finilizing afew things before we agree on taking it over and seeing if we can sort out any livestock for the opening day!

Jake : victory:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

If you could get me a couple of Golden Greeks I'd come - best of british!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I had to put no as the tast time I was in liverpool was 20 years ago so i dont often go there but all the best....


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

YES YES YESSS.

I would be there every week, I can't help but go to rep shops, I forever go to the local ones!!! Be seeing you every week(I hope you will have a kettle, milky tea with 2 sugars):lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

any one else?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> any one else?


Ive just heard Jay Z will go into the shop also Sway ( good mates of mine btw )

I wouldn't Jake because you don't love me


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

will you be wanting stock for the shop? Or are you going to have a sole regular supplier?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Ive just heard Jay Z will go into the shop also Sway ( good mates of mine btw )
> 
> I wouldn't Jake because you don't love me


Yea we hired Jay for the day!lol....Awww Diablo i do love you, you have just ignored me recently!lol



Will5 said:


> will you be wanting stock for the shop? Or are you going to have a sole regular supplier?


We will probs have stockists but will also buy of local breeders and we will defo be needing some stock for the opening day, so please give me a shout when you have anything for sale!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

will do : victory:


----------



## LiverpoolLou (Jul 30, 2007)

I have just come across this post and would deffo visit, i spend my weekends in reptile shops just browsing and getting food for my ever expanding snake collection!!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Given what I have seen of reptile shops in Liverpool when I used to live there (Lister Drive immediately springs to mind, please can someone reassure me by telling me they have been closed down: victory I think a new herp shop is desperately needed.

Go for it!!


----------



## ianmcardle (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunately Lister Drive is still trading!! But, last time I went, they don't stock live reptiles but so stock some (limited) reptile stuff!

Barks Pets and Vale Aquatics and Reptiles aren't that bad, although I definitely agree it would be very much appreciated to have another reptile shop in the area! 

Look forward to finding out an opening date!!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i voted no because i probably most definetly will not ever be down your area but now i think about it i wish i had voted mayebe because IF i was ever down there and knew where it was i woulld deffo give you s visit


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

hi i,ve just joined the forum so i could reply. i bought my live food from neptune aquatics i only go once a month and didn't even know it had closed. i went to the living rainforest in rhyl yesterday i got two new leopard geckos and a load of food but i would certanly buy from you normaly. anythings better than stinky stanley rd!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

any updates on the shop?


----------



## Kale (Apr 23, 2008)

I would definelty as i live in whiston, Liverpool and i cant seem to find a reptile shop anywhere.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i voted yes, as i travel to clevely sometimes anyway. so would pop in and buy if you had what i wanted.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Kale said:


> I would definelty as i live in whiston, Liverpool and i cant seem to find a reptile shop anywhere.


Really? There are a few:
Bark's Pets.... 186-190 County Road, Walton
Vale Aquatics... Walton
Premier Pets... Speke Hall Road, Liverpool
Lister Drive.... 5, Lister Drive, The Old Swimming Baths, Liverpool
Animal Antics.... Ormskirk

and I think theres another one in Speke, a garden centre in Fazakerley that does reptiles, and another one just opened in Ormskirk. And you can get Live and Frozen food from the pet shop in Huyton Market if you ask them before hand, cos its owned by the same guy that owns Animal Antics.


----------

